# new shun fuji



## obtuse (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone see the new Shun Fuji line available at Williams-Sonoma? Looks like the altered the shape of the gyuto for this line, sg2 core, textured cladding. $399.95 yikes!


----------



## spivy (Sep 26, 2011)

At 400 bucks there are a lot of knives i would rather get.


----------



## memorael (Sep 26, 2011)

well I must say... these shuns do look sexy... I might consider buying one if I could get a discount. I like the way it looks like it has been ripped or something. Plus the geometry looks promising. I like how they rounded the heel a bit.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 26, 2011)

Yup, I have to agree that there are a lot better knives out there for $400. Hell a Shig is only a little more. (If you can get one that is) that and I'm not a big fan of Shun but it does look nice.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 26, 2011)

Does look better than their other stuff, but dang that's a steep price tag! :eek2: I can think of any number of knives that I'd rather spend $400 on!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 26, 2011)

I just watched their promo vid, and after going on about how the onion doesn't stick to the blade, he takes a slice and it sticks to the blade.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 26, 2011)

it seems that Shun has developed a winner, but damn that's expensive. i like Shun knives just fine, but i can't imagine that this is worth it over the many other knives you can get for less (of my three main gyutos, two were less, including shipping from Japan!).


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 26, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> he takes a slice and it sticks to the blade.


 
while not brilliant, i have to say i've seen worse in promo videos


----------



## phan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

The profile looks a LOT better than the original Shuns, which I couldn't stand. And I'd argue that the price makes sense. While I agree that you can find better at that price, SG2 blades are pretty damn expensive. That's about what they run for.


----------



## Knifefan (Sep 26, 2011)

A blade with 161-layers and a core of SG2 is damn expensive. I don't think you can find knives with such material for $ 399 from any maker. The typical WS customer wants Damascus, and that's what Shun is giving them. Sure you can get better knives for this price, but for the material they use, the Shuns are quite aggressively priced.

The Fuji is definitely an improvement over some of their other lines. They do look very sexy online, but I was somewhat disappointed seeing them in real. If interested, go and have a look and see if you like them.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 27, 2011)

I like that it comes with a ceramic hone instead of a steel.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha. 
the handle is knockoff of Bob Kramer's meiji line handle and so is rounded heel. And price is similar to ST Henckels Kramer. Hmm... do I see a connection here?

This is the first time Japanese copied something from an American smith (in kitchen knives) that I know of. Noirmally it's the other way around. Must be flattering. 

M

PS: Now this is a revolution. Germans dropped a full bolster!
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/wsimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201135/0062/img86o.jpg


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 27, 2011)

$400 shun sound too cheap? How bout a $1000 Henkels? Looks like its made of all forge-welded laminate though, not clad. 
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...scus-chefs-knife/?catalogId=50&cm_src=AutoRel


----------



## obtuse (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> $400 shun sound too cheap? How bout a $1000 Henkels? Looks like its made of all forge-welded laminate though, not clad.
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...scus-chefs-knife/?catalogId=50&cm_src=AutoRel


 
X55CrVMo Nickle Damascus ::tooth::. The ultimate in edge holding!


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 27, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> $400 shun sound too cheap? How bout a $1000 Henkels? Looks like its made of all forge-welded laminate though, not clad.
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...scus-chefs-knife/?catalogId=50&cm_src=AutoRel


 
That's way too flashy, not for me, too expensive. I'd much rather pay $700 for a paring knife


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> That's way too flashy, not for me, too expensive. I'd much rather pay $700 for a paring knife



I love that when I clicked on this link for a $700 pairing knife that they are offering this as a free gift. Their motto should be, "Buy now, figure it out later."


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oddly enough it might seems as though the people who pay absurd amounts of money for knifes arnt always the most well-informed knife users.

Did anyone else see that comment in one of Kramer's news letters a little while ago about how his damascus blades are not as durable as his mono-steel blade from the GMA spot and should not be used on things like cocconut, "especially not frozen coconut"? - LOL, conjured images of someone rich idiot attacking a frozen coconut at a dinner party with their new $20K eBay Kramer...

I think that they should also include a free copy of "how not to wrap your car around a tree" with new Ferrari and Lamborghini purchases.


----------

